# Sticky  Organizations



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Audio Engineering Society*
www.aes.org
60 East 42 St. Room 2520
New York, NY 10165-2520
212-661-8528

*Consumer Electronics Association (CEA)*
www.ce.org
Check out www.antennaweb.org for antenna mapping for DTV

*Custom Electronics Design & Installation Association
CEDIA*
www.cedia.net
7150 Winton Drive
Suite 300
Indianapolis, IN 46268

*Electronic Industries Alliance*
www.eia.org

*Federal Communications Commission*
www.fcc.gov
445 12th Street, SW
Washington, DC 20554 
888-225-5322 
866-418-0232 fax

*HDMI*
www.hdmi.org

*Home Acoustics Alliance*
www.homeacoustics.net
Gerald Lemay
618-398-3311
[email protected]

*IEEE-USA*
www.ieee.org 
1828 L Street, N.W., Suite 1202
Washington, D.C. 20036-5104 
202-785-0017
202-785-0835 fax

*Imaging Science Foundation (ISF)*
www.imagingscience.com

*International Telecommunication Union (ITU)*
www.itu.int

*NESDA - The National Electronics Service Dealers Association*
www.nesda.com
Good consumer advice link.

*NESDA-Ohio*
http://www.nesda-ohio.com/
Great organization for service techs. Affiliate of NESDA. Lots of good info.

*NIST National Institute of Standards and Technology*
www.nist.gov
100 Bureau Drive, Stop 1070
Gaithersburg, MD 20899-1070
301-975-6478
[email protected]

*National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA)*
http://www.ntia.doc.gov/dtvcoupon/index.html

*SMPTE - Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers *
www.smpte.org


----------

